

Show HN: Momentous – a minimal datepicker for bootstrap - thom801
http://thom801.github.io/momentous/
Also on github at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thom801&#x2F;momentous
======
n3t
Can one easily choose any year, like 1985?

~~~
thom801
I could build something in there to make it a bit easier. What is your use
case?

